# Oxbow nutritional supplements?



## xraevicious (May 22, 2013)

Hello, My name is Rae. Sorry I just made my account, but I'll upload pics soon! My rabbits are very important to me. So I want to do anything I can to insure their health. However, I have never tried supplements before. I obviously know i shouldn't use the senior one because my rabbits are under a year old. Now my question is how should I decide which is best for my bun and if I should give them any at all? They're are so many to choose from. Also, is it okay to take more than one supplement? Thanks!

Papaya Fruit Plus
Daily C
Natural Science - Digestive Support
Natural Science - Immune Support
Natural Science - Joint Support
Natural Science - Multi-Vitamin
Natural Science - Urinary Support
Natural Science - Skin & Coat
Natural Science - Vitamin C (I'm assuming this will replace daily c very soon)

If you have any experience please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## missyscove (May 22, 2013)

Hi and welcome to RO!

My rabbits get the papaya when they're molting as the enzymes in it should help break down any fur they've ingested. 
I've also tried the digestive, immune, joint and urinary hay tabs that they offer. I can't say for sure whether they're helping, but the buns do like them! Since they've been dealing with some respiratory issues, they've been getting an immune support tab every day. 
The vitamin C options are more for guinea pigs who are like humans in that they need to ingest their vitamin C.


----------



## xraevicious (May 22, 2013)

missyscove said:


> Hi and welcome to RO!
> 
> My rabbits get the papaya when they're molting as the enzymes in it should help break down any fur they've ingested.
> I've also tried the digestive, immune, joint and urinary hay tabs that they offer. I can't say for sure whether they're helping, but the buns do like them! Since they've been dealing with some respiratory issues, they've been getting an immune support tab every day.
> The vitamin C options are more for guinea pigs who are like humans in that they need to ingest their vitamin C.




I see. So maybe I should just get the papaya or the multivitamin for general health?


----------



## missyscove (May 22, 2013)

If your buns are on a good quality pellet, the multivitamin shouldn't really be necessary because the vitamins they need are included in the pellet.


----------



## xraevicious (May 22, 2013)

missyscove said:


> If your buns are on a good quality pellet, the multivitamin shouldn't really be necessary because the vitamins they need are included in the pellet.




I see that makes sense! I'm about to switch them to Oxbow Young Rabbit Food. I have read that's the best brand. My boy is 9 months, my girl is 3. I'll switch him to the adult version when he is a year old c: Do you have any experience?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 22, 2013)

I would say that unless you rabbit has a specific need, you don't really need to give the supplements. My rabbits do agility, so I give them joint supplements. I may consider the new Senior one for Korr as he is almost 8. 
I have fed Oxbow for about 6 years now and have ad great results. Even just the pellets are good and help with nice coats and healthy bunnies. 

Unless your rabbit is a large breed, he would be considered fully grown by 9 months. You could just go to the adult food and skip over the young rabbit one. As your other one is 3 years, it does make it easier to have just one food.


----------

